
Why I love OCaml and what I do with it - e_d_g_a_r
http://hyegar.com/blog/2015/09/13/ocaml-love/
======
AnimalMuppet
Some things that I thought were interesting:

He prefers OCaml to Haskell _because of Haskell 's mental overhead_. I think
he nailed the problem a lot of people have with Haskell.

He likes the ability to mutate when he wants/needs to. He wants to be
functional, but not forced to be purely functional.

I'm sure the Haskell types (pun intended) will have counter-arguments to these
points, but Edgar's position seemed pretty good to me...

~~~
shepardrtc
Another good choice is F#. I started off with Haskell, but there was
definitely a steep learning curve, so I eventually found my way over to
Erlang. Erlang's great, but its not for everythng. Now I'm working with F#,
which is pragmatic, and has the support of .Net libraries.

